# Working Bamboo



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

I got this today from a friend. He doesn't know a thing about woodworking, but appreciates what can be done with a few simple tools......It's a good video. If it doesn't belong here, please move to the proper location.......
I had trouble uploading this, so I hope it's there.
Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Feb 12, 2019)

Link didnt work...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> Link didnt work...


Sarah, I got this video in an email. Usually I just forward them, but I'm instead trying to post it here. Not working too good for others, but does work on my computer. When I look on this like on WB, it takes me to a window asking how I want to open it. I don't know what to tell you other than I had a lot of trouble trying to post it. I could use any help I can get.
On a side note, the other day I was trying to do the 2 x 4 x16" woodturning club challenge. Two of the pieces I turned looked a lot like your icon. If you looked at the video I posted last night, you can see it somewhat. ............ Jerry (in Tuscon)


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 12, 2019)

You are, most likely, going to have to save the video to your computer and then upload the video to this sight. It won't work trying to save/upload from an email


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 12, 2019)

Jerry, It might be easier to show the video here if you can find a copy on a video hosting site like YouTube or Vimeo.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

The problem, Karl, is it's a Japanese or Chinese video. Even now I can't access here on WB whereas it worked for me at least twice after I posted it. It's beautifully done with extreme clarity. It needs to be seen. It's not youtube nor vimeo. I'll work on it later towards evening.. Gotta go get some wood. .................. Jerry


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I got this today from a friend. He doesn't know a thing about woodworking, but appreciates what can be done with a few simple tools......It's a good video. If it doesn't belong here, please move to the proper location.......
> I had trouble uploading this, so I hope it's there.
> Jerry (in Tucson)



If anyone wants to see this video, send me your email address, and I'll forward it to you with the hope that you can get onto the forum....
Amazing bamboo work!.mp4 (file://DESKTOP-9VULEE8/Users/Owner/Documents/Amazing%20bamboo%20work!.mp4)
See if the link above works. You're gonna have to copy and paste it. That's the only way it works on my computer.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Well, I just tried it and no go, so if you want to see it, send me you email addy.....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> You are, most likely, going to have to save the video to your computer and then upload the video to this sight. It won't work trying to save/upload from an email


I do have it saved to desktop and in documents. I can click on them, and then watch the video, but, when I want to upload it to here from the "UPLOAD FILE' button below, either one I choose doesn't have the video in it. Same thing if I click the image icon and insert the url, it doesn't work. The above post just shows an X. 

I believe this video is from Viet Nam, as it has "Shared by DNK tv" at the right top, and some characters at the bottom right. When I put in DNK tv, I get a lot ot things to ckick on that is Vietnamese. 

Help!!! ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jerry, send it to me. I sent a pm with my info.
I'll get it to work...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bam!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

Hmmmmm. I suppose I should have gone to youtube. I never saw the very beginning caption, Chinese girl making furniture with bamboo. If I had, I would have hunted elsewhere.....  
, Marc.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hmmmmm. I suppose I should have gone to youtube. I never saw the very beginning caption, Chinese girl making furniture with bamboo. If I had, I would have hunted elsewhere.....
> , Marc.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


There was no caption that I saw....
But I can usually find anything on the web.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 12, 2019)

So cool! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 12, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> There was no caption that I saw....
> But I can usually find anything on the web.


Marc, when you drag your cursor over the screen at any time, it will pop up. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 13, 2019)

And I thought the only thing worth making with bamboo was fly rods!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 13, 2019)

Reminds me of a visit I made to Shanghai in the 1990s. We were building a new Lycra plant there to supply the Chinese market and I was shocked to see that all the scaffolding being used was made with bamboo. It was 50 ft. or more high and held together by ropes. Impressive and it worked.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2019)

Interesting to watch although I do have to wonder if there are any issues with wood movement as she's using green bamboo....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


>



You watch that on the GoWood blog? Did you watch her make the quilt, from feeding the silk-worms to finish?... That's also cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Feb 13, 2019)

Cool! she had some mighty nice tools compared to most of the sites ive been on over there.... the first time i saw a table saw powered by a bicycle i knew i really was in a different world!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Interesting to watch although I do have to wonder if there are any issues with wood movement as she's using green bamboo....



A friend tells me that the bamboo is all very similar in growth rates and size and the rounds all shrink at similar rates, so all the joints hold true. Dried stems are much harder to deal with and split more easily when worked the same way. Need sharper tools and often power tools for dry to have same results. However, I was also told the strapping gets redone several times as the furniture ages and the strapping often carries the piece or at least supports the pins, if pinned. Either way the young women looks very smart, strong and talented.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> You watch that on the GoWood blog? Did you watch her make the quilt, from feeding the silk-worms to finish?... That's also cool.



Not yet. I'll have to look for it...


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello Jerry,

Thanks for sharing. Kind of makes me stop and wonder what she could make if she had all the tools in my shop?

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Jerry,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Kind of makes me stop and wonder what she could make if she had all the tools in my shop?
> 
> ...



Jealous, I think she would make us all jealous. Or that is how I'd likely feel...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

